# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  OKCs Worst TV Commercials

## Mr. Blue Sky

Ill keep it simple.
What are the _worst_ local tv commercials?

Mine:

- Mattress King (just embarrassingly bad)
- Anything from David Stanley
- Mattress King (worth making the list twice)

----------


## Martin



----------


## OKCDrummer77

> 


I can HEAR this picture!

----------


## runOKC

Air Comfort Solutions

----------


## Roger S

Any Battison Honda commercial

----------


## jerrywall

> Air Comfort Solutions


This.  Followed by Suntech (same diff).

And also pretty much agree with the rest of the list here...

----------


## jerrywall

> I’ll keep it simple.
> What are the _worst_ local tv commercials?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> - Mattress King (just embarrassingly bad)
> - Anything from David Stanley
> - Mattress King (worth making the list twice)


Not a fan of Johnny Ross I take it?

----------


## Bullbear

1-800 2 sell homes.

especially ones where she says that phrase.. and puts up 2 fingers.. but misses the que for "2"

----------


## rezman

CJ's Bail Bonds.

----------


## rte66man

Reynolds Ford with Dale Daniel's daughter

----------


## baralheia

Absolutely agreed on the David Scamley commercials. I just can't stand them. And honestly, any commercial that includes Johnny Ross (the windmill arm guy - most recently in the Mattress King commercials, but he's done local ads for decades).

----------


## d-usa

I think the Mattress King commercials are the only commercials I like him in. They just fit him and are corny enough where he seems natural.

----------


## Mel

> Air Comfort Solutions


And they have to put a Football in this dude's hands so you can remember his Heisman trophy was the peak of his career.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

How could I forget Oklahoma Discount Furniture?
Those Ross commercials at Mattress King just get on my nerves. “The King” and the really stupid things they do. Just horrible stuff. 

Oh yesss.... 1-800-2 sell homes. Leo Kingston still involved with that? He still married to Pauline (?) I know he’s an ex-con and for close to that same stuff wasn’t it?

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> And they have to put a Football in this dude's hands so you can remember his Heisman trophy was the peak of his career.


And often cited as one of the poor choices by Heisman voters, The runner-up, Eli Manning has been playing in the HFL how many years now? Jason, is now known for Air Comfort Solutions billboards and commercials. Good player, but not bright enough for the NFL and certainly nowhere near the player Eli has been. (Until yesterday anyway!) Jason was great that year though - I know.

----------


## kukblue1

Don't get bite by the mattress shark.  You all are now singing it.   :Smile:

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

Edmond Hyundai Edmond Hyundai Edmond Hyundai!

----------


## Quicker

> And often cited as one of the poor choices by Heisman voters, The runner-up, Eli Manning has been playing in the HFL how many years now? Jason, is now known for Air Comfort Solutions billboards and commercials. Good player, but not bright enough for the NFL and certainly nowhere near the player Eli has been. (Until yesterday anyway!) Jason was great that year though - I know.


Seriously? Manning came in a distant 3rd... Not being bright enough is a ridiculous statement, his leg injuries ended his pro prospects. Jason’s a great guy and a very deserving winner of the Heisman and you sir are full of crap... He was the best that year and one can only imagine how good he could have been if he had had healthy legs...

----------


## jompster

Ross drove me nuts when he did the Four Day Furniture ads when I lived in Tulsa, and I thought I had escaped them. I was wrong, but now I kind of laugh when I see him doing the Windmill Arm.  

Battison commercials get to me with that awful off-tune exit jingle, and the Suntech commercials make me cringe.   :Smile:

----------


## Ward

Kinda makes Linda Soundtrak seem excellent, huh?

----------


## mugofbeer

I know he does commercials in more than one market but the guy who spins his arm.  Also  l can't remember the exact name but the local beef jerkey store that had such an awful jingle.

----------


## Martin

> I know he does commercials in more than one market but the guy who spins his arm.


that's johnny ross, mentioned upthread.

----------


## jennydahl

What? No Chad Fowler?

No Alan Merrill?

----------


## bucktalk

I can't think of one, NOT ONE, OKC car commercials that are well done. When a local car commercial comes on I immediately turn the channel or mute it.  Incredibly annoying and keeps me from their place of business.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

Remember Brown Furniture Company? Jack Brown's delivery was so deadpan it bordered on creepy:

"Brown Furniture Company .... in Shawneee ... where we have what you're looking for."

----------


## MadMonk

> Remember Brown Furniture Company? Jack Brown's delivery was so deadpan it bordered on creepy:
> 
> "Brown Furniture Company .... in Shawneee ... where we have what you're looking for."


LOL, I always thought that those commercials were like having Eeyore as a spokesperson.

----------


## mattyiceokc

> And often cited as one of the poor choices by Heisman voters, The runner-up, Eli Manning has been playing in the HFL how many years now? Jason, is now known for Air Comfort Solutions billboards and commercials. Good player, but not bright enough for the NFL and certainly nowhere near the player Eli has been. (Until yesterday anyway!) Jason was great that year though - I know.


Since when is the Heisman about who is going to have the better pro career? It's about who had the best season the year it's awarded, and that's it. 

2003 season:

 Jason White: 278/451 Comp/Att - 61.6 Comp % - 3,846 yards - 40 TD - 10 INT - 158.1 Passer Rating
Eli Manning: 275/441 Comp/Att - 62.4 Comp % - 3,600 yards - 29 TD - 10 INT - 148.1 Passer Rating

Jason went undefeated in the regular season (lost 2 post-season games)
Eli lost 3 games in the regular season.

I fail to understand your reasoning for thinking Eli should have won based on what they both did in 2003 season.

----------


## WhoRepsTheLurker

How about Terrell's Siding and Roofing? Be safe and god bless

----------


## rezman



----------


## rezman



----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> Since when is the Heisman about who is going to have the better pro career? It's about who had the best season the year it's awarded, and that's it. 
> 
> 2003 season:
> 
>  Jason White: 278/451 Comp/Att - 61.6 Comp % - 3,846 yards - 40 TD - 10 INT - 158.1 Passer Rating
> Eli Manning: 275/441 Comp/Att - 62.4 Comp % - 3,600 yards - 29 TD - 10 INT - 148.1 Passer Rating
> 
> Jason went undefeated in the regular season (lost 2 post-season games)
> Eli lost 3 games in the regular season.
> ...


Mea culpa! Mea culpa!
This is supposed to be a fun, lighthearted thread. Taking football that seriously is silly. (IMO) but you are right! Jason White had a great season - I know that - and said so in the thread.

I have heard and read that those NFL tests for intelligence and ability to run complex schemes, etc. ... that he was one of the lowest ever rated. Whatever. But, yes, he had a great year his *Heisman year*. Was he the best player in the country that year? Heisman voters like QB stats, so I guess that means he was. . And a great many years selling Air Comfort Solutions. All good things to Jason White.

----------


## emtefury

The Johnny Ross windmill arms are a thing of beauty.  Thanks for sharing. I didn’t grow up in OKC, so was not familiar with the old time commercials.

----------


## mugofbeer

> that's johnny ross, mentioned upthread.


Thanks!  I never knew his name.  He did commercials in Dallas when l lived there.  He hasn't made it to Denver yet.

----------


## baralheia

> Edmond Hyundai Edmond Hyundai Edmond Hyundai!


I had blissfully forgotten those commercials until you posted this. I now simultaneously hate you for reminding me of them, and 100% agree with you, lol. Those were terrible commercials that would make me mute sound immediately when they came on. Those and the Hudiberg Elves spots on the radio. *shudder*

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

> I had blissfully forgotten those commercials until you posted this. I now simultaneously hate you for reminding me of them, and 100% agree with you, lol. Those were terrible commercials that would make me mute sound immediately when they came on. Those and the Hudiberg Elves spots on the radio. *shudder*


Ha,yes, sorry. The singing elves get the mute button too. Also the auto dealer in Norman with the bouncing ball jingle? Now that's in my head. LOL

----------


## Midtowner

Can't believe no one has mentioned Edmond Hyundai.

----------


## Roger S

> Can't believe no one has mentioned Edmond Hyundai.


See Comment #17

----------


## Sharona21

The Hahn Appliance Store girl, sashaying (to strut or flounce in a showy manner) through the store, was just...too much.

----------


## chuck5815

> The Hahn Appliance Store girl, sashaying (to strut or flounce in a showy manner) through the store, was just...too much.


she is fire, though, i would say.

The ones I don’t like, in no particular order:

1) Mathis Brothers — Rit just seems like a giant douche
2) Battison — I don’t trust any man who wears an Herms belt buckle

----------


## Sharona21

> she is fire, though, i would say.
> 
> The ones I don’t like, in no particular order:
> 
> 1) Mathis Brothers — Rit just seems like a giant douche
> 2) Battison — I don’t trust any man who wears an Herms belt buckle


Being a man, I would expect that.  I think you meant fine, not fire, though.

----------


## hoya

> 1-800 2 sell homes.
> 
> especially ones where she says that phrase.. and puts up 2 fingers.. but misses the que for "2"


And_ that's_ no bull.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I think the worst was the one that tried to co-opt, commercialize and capitalize on the tragedy of an apartment fire using the survivor with the hook line, "I ain't got time for all that."  The runner up is anything with the name Terrell in it.

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

On radio, it's the never ending Diamonds Direct. I'm so tired of those.

----------


## Martin

^
for some reason that reminded me of the credit jewelry tv ads from around 20 years ago with the cowboy... those were pretty bad.

----------


## hoya

> ^
> for some reason that reminded me of the credit jewelry tv ads from around 20 years ago with the cowboy... those were pretty bad.


"If your credit looks like you rode with Frank and Jesse James..."

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

^ Those were before my time living here. 
Funny thing is, as much as we don't like these commercials, they do stick in our mind, albeit for the wrong reason.

----------


## Midtowner

> ^ Those were before my time living here. 
> Funny thing is, as much as we don't like these commercials, they do stick in our mind, albeit for the wrong reason.


Seriously, don't click this link. You're gong to hate it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFEoMO0pc7k

----------


## baralheia

> I think the worst was the one that tried to co-opt, commercialize and capitalize on the tragedy of an apartment fire using the survivor with the hook line, "I ain't got time for all that."  The runner up is anything with the name Terrell in it.


Sweet Brown's "Ain't nobody got time for that" line got *super* popular online after the apartment fire and subsequent news story on KFOR, because of her unusual and engaging delivery of her story. Once it became a viral sensation online, she attempted to parlay that meme into income, to moderate success... she's done commercials for a few different companies with some variations on her catch phrase. Since nobody died or was injured in the fire, I never saw a problem with it... though the line did get old after a while.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Funny, since we all seem to know the "Worst" commercial chapter & verse...

What is the "Best" commercial in Oklahoma City?

----------


## hoya

> Funny, since we all seem to know the "Worst" commercial chapter & verse...
> 
> What is the "Best" commercial in Oklahoma City?


That's easy.  It has to do with selling jewelry at Christmastime.

----------


## Jeremy Martin

> That's easy.  It has to do with selling jewelry at Christmastime.


Or, Protecting everything you own like cars and trucks and motor homes......
525-1541....

----------


## Jeremy Martin

> That's easy.  It has to do with selling jewelry at Christmastime.


I'll see your BC Clark and raise you Paul Meade...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIHQvCbw9qA

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I'll see your BC Clark and raise you Paul Meade...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIHQvCbw9qA


I think that went out of rotation about the same time as the Marlboro man.

----------


## jerrywall

> Or, Protecting everything you own like cars and trucks and motor homes......
> 525-1541....


524*

Funny thing is that the rumor is they quit running the commercials because the phone wouldn't stop ringing.

----------


## turnpup

> Or, Protecting everything you own like cars and trucks and motor homes......
> 525-1541....


Damnit, now I can't get that number/song out of my head!

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Accidents or tickets, too. Call and we'll take care of you.

----------


## turnpup

> Accidents or tickets, too. Call and we'll take care of you.


I must not click on this thread any more!

----------


## Mel

Drat! I've been ear wormed.  I wonder how tall, Paul, really was?

----------


## hoya

> Or, Protecting everything you own like cars and trucks and motor homes......
> 525-1541....


That was my second choice.  I still remember that number.  524-1541.

----------

